# PSE warranty



## Big Eights (Feb 20, 2010)

I have a 2007 model pse rouge bow. does anyone know how long the limbs are warranted for.


----------



## secondseason (Feb 20, 2010)

Call the warranty department.  They will fix you right up they are great folks.

It has a lifetime warranty.  But, I believe you have to change the string every year to keep the warranty valid.  I'm not sure if it is transferable from owner to owner.


----------



## Big Eights (Feb 20, 2010)

Everything is fine right now, but do the limbs ever just wear out.


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 20, 2010)

Big Eights said:


> Everything is fine right now, but do the limbs ever just wear out.



Are you having a problem with them? How much shooting do you do? I doubt you will ever shoot it enough to "wear them out"....I've shot my PSE's literally thousands of times, the limbs are fine....


----------



## Big Eights (Feb 20, 2010)

No problems, I've been thinking of upgradeing but cant find a bow that i like better than this one. so if you all think it should be fine i will keep this one.


----------



## secondseason (Feb 20, 2010)

There's no telling how many thousands of shots we put through our PSE's.  Never any concerns here.  The only time I would be concerned is if there was a dry fire.


----------



## Big Eights (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I think i'll keep it.


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 22, 2010)

Anything mechanical will break sooner of later.  I've shot the limbs slap off em but PSE fixed em all.


----------



## devolve (Feb 22, 2010)

lifetime on limbs. you dont need to replace the string to keep the warranty. And it is transferable to second owner and beyond.


----------



## shootpse (Feb 22, 2010)

every part on the bow except for the string and cables have a lifetime warranty.just ship the bow to them and they will fix anything that needs replaced.


----------



## secondseason (Feb 22, 2010)

devolve said:


> lifetime on limbs. you dont need to replace the string to keep the warranty. And it is transferable to second owner and beyond.



Copied directly from the user guide:


ALL PSE MANUFACTURED BOWS / ACCESSORIES / KING PRODUCTS
Each PSE Bow is backed by a PSE Limited Lifetime Warranty to the original owner for the life of the product.
Product will be replaced or repaired to restore it to its original performance. Cables, strings, or wearable
items are not covered by this warranty.
Evidence of abuse, mishandling, misuse, or alteration to any PSE product voids any claim to warranty.
PSE specifications on strings and harnesses must be adhered to.
PSE cannot be held responsible for injury or product failure resulting from improper use or neglect of
maintenance.
All bows must undergo string and cable changes every 5,000 shots or every 12 months to maintain PSE
warranty coverage. Total arrow weight must be in accordance with the recommendations made by the Archery
Trade Association (ATA) for minimum arrow weight/bow peak weight. Overstressing PSE compound bows by
using arrows lighter than ATA recommendation will void warranty and may cause damage to the bow or injury
to the shooter.
PSE makes no other claims either expressed or implied. In the interest of product improvement and consumer
safety, PSE reserves the right to make changes in product design, color, and specifications without notice.
REMOVING THE DATA LABEL FROM THE BOTTOM LIMB OF THE BOW MAY VOID THE WARRANTY.


----------



## devolve (Feb 22, 2010)

according to PSE they "cant prove or disprove a string change every 5000 shots" so again, according to them it is a mute point. they will honor the warranty regardless of string. 

that was a conversation I had with the PSE warranty department last week. 

--d--


----------

